# New Website discussion



## buzglyd

I was thinking maybe we should get a new website discussion thread going. We may even want to have it pinned so people can give advice and opinions as it goes along.

I know it's still really early in the process, but the more people who fiddle with it, the more bugs and features we will see.

I finally registered and played with it a little today.

Two things I've noticed:

I don't see any way to get to RCI's portal from the website.

You have to search room by room for Open Season dates rather than being able to see Global availability for multiple dates. 

They also need links to point values for some of the resorts that are booked by phone like the Vidanta properties in Mexico.


----------



## flexonguy

How do you register to get in?  Is it by special invitation only?


----------



## SmithOp

flexonguy said:


> How do you register to get in?  Is it by special invitation only?





Use the reset password option, it appears to be working now.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*New Reservation System - open season dates search*



buzglyd said:


> I was thinking maybe we should get a new website discussion thread going. We may even want to have it pinned so people can give advice and opinions as it goes along.
> 
> I know it's still really early in the process, but the more people who fiddle with it, the more bugs and features we will see.
> 
> I finally registered and played with it a little today.
> 
> Two things I've noticed:
> 
> I don't see any way to get to RCI's portal from the website.
> 
> You have to search room by room for Open Season dates rather than being able to see Global availability for multiple dates.
> 
> They also need links to point values for some of the resorts that are booked by phone like the Vidanta properties in Mexico.



I haven't played with the new system yet.  Were you given a test pilot program to try out?  Also I don't understand your comment about the Open Season availability.  Is it like the Revolution System?  I agree the old system was the best.


----------



## buzglyd

Tamaradarann said:


> I haven't played with the new system yet.  Were you given a test pilot program to try out?  Also I don't understand your comment about the Open Season availability.  Is it like the Revolution System?  I agree the old system was the best.



I wasn't offered any test program. It appears you can just sign up now. 

I did find the link to the RCI portal which included a SFX link as well. 

Open Season seems like you need to search by Room type in each individual resort. That's great if you know your exact dates of travel but sometimes I like to adjust my travel around what's available.


----------



## buzglyd

It allows you to link your accounts if you have multiple accounts.

My standard account (Kohala) shows up fine but my Seapointe account is a blank box and is listed as Project 104.

That's going to be my new code word for when Dave and I show up early and put towels on all the pool lounges.


----------



## SmithOp

I like being able to add another email account by sending an invite.

Open Season is a hot mess, needs filters to remove all the locations that are "no availability" or "only available by calling in to book".  The only filters are room size and location groups.

RCI link works but I couldnt get anywhere with the SFX link, I tried checking availability at Club Donatello and ended up on a blank page.

Navigation is tedious always having to expand the section and it did not remember the filters.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd

SmithOp said:


> I like being able to add another email account by sending an invite.
> 
> Open Season is a hot mess, needs filters to remove all the locations that are "no availability" or "only available by calling in to book".  The only filters are room size and location groups.
> 
> RCI link works but I couldnt get anywhere with the SFX link, I tried checking availability at Club Donatello and ended up on a blank page.
> 
> Navigation is tedious always having to expand the section and it did not remember the filters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



I'll be at the conference in FL next week and I will give my opinions to the HGVC peeps there. It's still a work in progress and hasn't been "officially" opened up so I'll give them some time. Marbrisa rooms show 0 Sq FT. Those are tight quarters!

Now meet me at Project No. 104. I've got a pile of beach towels and an attitude!


----------



## linsj

I received an invitation to take the website for a test drive. It came with this request:

If you spot an error, can't find what you're looking for, or if we've missed something along the way, we want to know. Send your feedback to input@hgvc.com.

So please send your feedback to this email, as well as posting here. I doubt anyone from corporate is reading our comments in this thread.


----------



## Cyberc

After creating a new account on the website I'm not able to login to the old webpage on hgvclub.com

Tried getting it to send me the password on the old site without luck. 

So beware if you create an account it doesn't seem to allow you to go back. 

Regards


----------



## Seagila

Cyberc said:


> After creating a new account on the website I'm not able to login to the old webpage on hgvclub.com
> 
> Tried getting it to send me the password on the old site without luck.
> 
> So beware if you create an account it doesn't seem to allow you to go back.
> 
> Regards



Ditto.

I wish I still had access to the old site.

I'm slightly remorseful that I jumped on the bandwagon perhaps a little too soon, only because I like the functionality (such as it was) of the old portal better. The new portal's aesthetics are nice, but it takes more clicks to do what you really want.  I also think the shades of pastel green they chose to indicate availability is not helpful. The shades of green seem too subtle to tell apart for usability and needs to be more distinct.  If someone were even slightly color blind, nothing (or everything) would show up as being available.

I definitely miss seeing all the availability in one resort and hope they carry over that feature into the new portal.

Time to send an email to the web developers.


----------



## buzglyd

Cyberc said:


> After creating a new account on the website I'm not able to login to the old webpage on hgvclub.com
> 
> Tried getting it to send me the password on the old site without luck.
> 
> So beware if you create an account it doesn't seem to allow you to go back.
> 
> Regards



I can log into both no problem. 

I'm on the old site now.


----------



## Seagila

buzglyd said:


> I can log into both no problem.
> 
> I'm on the old site now.



Called CS to request a password reset for the "old" portal.  Now have access to both.


----------



## buzglyd

I emailed a request to include point values while exploring destinations. 

Also, it appears you can select cash or points in the Open Season window. 

Revolution would only let you pay with cash even though it showed points.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

I like having the square footage listed prominently in the room descriptions.  I noticed they dropped the building numbers for Kings Land making it bit harder to tell phase 1 from phase 2, though guess you can tell indirectly from the square footage.


----------



## buzglyd

1Kflyerguy said:


> I like having the square footage listed prominently in the room descriptions.  I noticed they dropped the building numbers for Kings Land making it bit harder to tell phase 1 from phase 2, though guess you can tell indirectly from the square footage.



Little things like that matter though. Just email them and explain.

I sent the email about the point values and they had them up the next day. It could have been a coincidence but it was a good coincidence.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

buzglyd said:


> Little things like that matter though. Just email them and explain.
> 
> I sent the email about the point values and they had them up the next day. It could have been a coincidence but it was a good coincidence.



Will do that..


----------



## Tamaradarann

*How do you get access to the new Web Reservation System*



buzglyd said:


> I wasn't offered any test program. It appears you can just sign up now.
> 
> I did find the link to the RCI portal which included a SFX link as well.
> 
> Open Season seems like you need to search by Room type in each individual resort. That's great if you know your exact dates of travel but sometimes I like to adjust my travel around what's available.



You said that you can just sign up now.  How do you do that?  Where do you do that?


----------



## Tamaradarann

*Does the new Reservation System do what it should?*



Seagila said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I wish I still had access to the old site.
> 
> I'm slightly remorseful that I jumped on the bandwagon perhaps a little too soon, only because I like the functionality (such as it was) of the old portal better. The new portal's aesthetics are nice, but it takes more clicks to do what you really want.  I also think the shades of pastel green they chose to indicate availability is not helpful. The shades of green seem too subtle to tell apart for usability and needs to be more distinct.  If someone were even slightly color blind, nothing (or everything) would show up as being available.
> 
> I definitely miss seeing all the availability in one resort and hope they carry over that feature into the new portal.
> 
> Time to send an email to the web developers.



I have been reading a lot to the comments on the new Reservation System.  The comments Seagila made caught my eye and gave me concerns.  The comments: "I like the functionality of the old portal better"  "The portal's ascthetices are nice, but it takes more clicks to do what you really want"  "The shades of green seem too subtle to tell apart for usability."  The purpose of a reservation system is to do just that make and change reservations.  That is all I care about.  I don't need aesthetics in a reservation system; I don't need square feet, pictures, floor plans or other bells and whistles that take up memory and make the operating system overwork and freeze.  Those other things can be part of an additional part of the web site for those who want more information and aesthetics.  The reservation system just need to make and change reservations.  I hope we don't need to communicate that again to HGVC because they didn't get it when they made the Revolution System which was dysfunctional.


----------



## nlehvac

1Kflyerguy said:


> I noticed they dropped the building numbers for Kings Land making it bit harder to tell phase 1 from phase 2, though guess you can tell indirectly from the square footage.



Interesting. I talked with someone from corporate (trying to sell me more points) last week and asked about the new website which I hadn't seen available. He said it should be available soon, tho he didn't know! So glad I found this since I'm about to become unable to easily use FLASH at work soon.

This quote has me worried .... I have a reservation for KL in August I want very much to move to December and ONLY like bldgs 21, 22. If I manage to keep both old and new sites available, *how does square footage tell you it's 21, 22*(emphasis is for the question in case you don't want to read my whole post)? I can't tell from my Aug reservation cause that's for a 1 BR (what was available) and would like to switch to 2 BR [hubby likes using 2nd as his walk in closet] assuming THAT's available. Also, I used to know what BR vs BR+ meant (more or less, re floor or view) but even in the Revolution, is seemed to use different abbreviations, which I don't remember right now and were meaningless to me.* Is the old portal still kept up to date as far as availability?*

business about light green is also bad bad bad. Not just for colorblind folks which makes it impossible. LINES work really well. I go NUTS at the American airline site now because they use some kind of VERY light shading between flights. 

And I don't like having to play "Dungeons and Dragons" every time I want to find some information either, which it sounds like has just gotten worse (like every other website I need).

Thanks


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

nlehvac said:


> Interesting. I talked with someone from corporate (trying to sell me more points) last week and asked about the new website which I hadn't seen available. He said it should be available soon, tho he didn't know! So glad I found this since I'm about to become unable to easily use FLASH at work soon.
> 
> This quote has me worried .... I have a reservation for KL in August I want very much to move to December and ONLY like bldgs 21, 22. If I manage to keep both old and new sites available, *how does square footage tell you it's 21, 22*(emphasis is for the question in case you don't want to read my whole post)? I can't tell from my Aug reservation cause that's for a 1 BR (what was available) and would like to switch to 2 BR [hubby likes using 2nd as his walk in closet] assuming THAT's available. Also, I used to know what BR vs BR+ meant (more or less, re floor or view) but even in the Revolution, is seemed to use different abbreviations, which I don't remember right now and were meaningless to me.* Is the old portal still kept up to date as far as availability?*
> 
> business about light green is also bad bad bad. Not just for colorblind folks which makes it impossible. LINES work really well. I go NUTS at the American airline site now because they use some kind of VERY light shading between flights.
> 
> And I don't like having to play "Dungeons and Dragons" every time I want to find some information either, which it sounds like has just gotten worse (like every other website I need).
> 
> Thanks



The phase one units, (buildings 1-11) are larger than phase 2 (buildings 21 and 22).  so for a given room type the larger units are phase one.


----------



## arnief

It say's we've been members since 1996 (really 9 months ago), that's only a cosmetic issue I guess..


----------



## Seagila

nlehvac said:


> * Is the old portal still kept up to date as far as availability?*
> 
> business about light green is also bad bad bad. Not just for colorblind folks which makes it impossible. LINES work really well. I go NUTS at the American airline site now because they use some kind of VERY light shading between flights.
> 
> And I don't like having to play "Dungeons and Dragons" every time I want to find some information either, which it sounds like has just gotten worse (like every other website I need).
> 
> Thanks



Here's a screenshot of what booking a reservation looks like.







Not crazy about the pastel green availability indicator.

Not crazy about being unable to see all the room availability within the resort.  You have to select each room type to search/see availability.

Not crazy about how you move back and forth the calendar in 2 month increments.  I rather like the slider that Revolution had that lets you quickly scan all room availability in the resort and quickly move through the availability calendar.

Current (old) portal should still have updated availability, since it's still the official club portal until they launch the new one.

Here's a shot of the dashboard that welcomes you when you first login - 






It's not quite "D&D" to find the information you need, but it does take a few more clicks.


----------



## Seagila

arnief said:


> It say's we've been members since 1996 (really 9 months ago), that's only a cosmetic issue I guess..



If you bought resale, I think it pulls the date the contract was originally purchased by the first owner.


----------



## PigsDad

arnief said:


> It say's we've been members since 1996 (really 9 months ago), that's only a cosmetic issue I guess..



If you bought resale, that might be the date of the original contract.  We have run into that with our first contract.

Kurt

Edit: I just saw Seagila said the exact same thing.  Oops!


----------



## buzglyd

It looks like the hotel site as far as the two month incremenets.

I would guess TS owners tend to look at vacations a little differently.

When I book hotels I'm looking at specific dates usually and don't need to scan a multi-month period.

Keep using the input email and provide feedback. It's not a done deal yet and they responded to my email right away.


----------



## hurnik

Either the Browse Dates feature is broken or I'm reading the calendar wrong (but otherwise agree with pretty much what's been said so far as well).

I pulled up Grand Waikikian (no dates/guests/etc.)
Then I clicked the 1 BR and Browse Dates
Went to Nov. 2016.
It showed Nov. 2nd as dark green (available).  I selected that as my check-in.  Then I selected Nov 5th (also dark green=available) and then the website said nothing available for those dates.


----------



## nlehvac

Sounds JUST like the "Systemwide Upgrade" buttons on the American Airlines site I just left!! Don't ya just LOVE the "improvements" all these companies have done to their sites??

   Is this a reflection of all the kids who have now supposedly learned "code" in school being hired by folks who know nothing about code? 
   Or just one more reflection of those who design never trying to actually USE the sites or equipment they design (a problem I've had in the research lab for over 30 years).


----------



## Seagila

hurnik said:


> Either the Browse Dates feature is broken or I'm reading the calendar wrong (but otherwise agree with pretty much what's been said so far as well).
> 
> I pulled up Grand Waikikian (no dates/guests/etc.)
> Then I clicked the 1 BR and Browse Dates
> Went to Nov. 2016.
> It showed Nov. 2nd as dark green (available).  I selected that as my check-in.  Then I selected Nov 5th (also dark green=available) and then the website said nothing available for those dates.



Just checked the new portal given your parameters. To make the reservation you want, Nov. 2 - 4 need to be available (dark green) and Nov. 5 either available (dark green) or checkout only (light green).  The issue with your dates is that Nov. 4 is checkout only (light green), not available for an overnight stay.


----------



## holdaer

hurnik said:


> Either the Browse Dates feature is broken or I'm reading the calendar wrong (but otherwise agree with pretty much what's been said so far as well).
> 
> I pulled up Grand Waikikian (no dates/guests/etc.)
> Then I clicked the 1 BR and Browse Dates
> Went to Nov. 2016.
> It showed Nov. 2nd as dark green (available).  I selected that as my check-in.  Then I selected Nov 5th (also dark green=available) and then the website said nothing available for those dates.



You are 100% correct.   The new website is painfully inaccurate. I did the same thing with Kings Land and Lagoon Tower and found availability with dark green calendar dates but the list of units said no availability.

I took a screen shot and sent it to HGVC.   Having a working calendar showing available inventory is basic functionality and it's unacceptable to rollout a new system that doesn't perform the most basic function.

Everyone should do the same and compare the availability from the new system to Revolution or Classic and let HGVC know about the discrepancy.


----------



## linsj

I didn't think a new reservation system could be worse than Revolution. I was wrong.


----------



## hurnik

Seagila said:


> Just checked the new portal given your parameters. To make the reservation you want, Nov. 2 - 4 need to be available (dark green) and Nov. 5 either available (dark green) or checkout only (light green).  The issue with your dates is that Nov. 4 is checkout only (light green), not available for an overnight stay.



Yeah, that apparently is the case (HGVC responded to my input).  This is why the "old" reservation system was so much easier to figure out and was crystal clear what they meant.

Since a 3 night stay is required, why on earth would the "new" site show you a check-in of 1 or 2 nights only with the third night being unavailable?


----------



## jestme

hurnik said:


> Yeah, that apparently is the case (HGVC responded to my input).  This is why the "old" reservation system was so much easier to figure out and was crystal clear what they meant.
> 
> Since a 3 night stay is required, why on earth would the "new" site show you a check-in of 1 or 2 nights only with the third night being unavailable?



Because you may want to add a day or two to an existing reservation.


----------



## PigsDad

hurnik said:


> Since a 3 night stay is required, why on earth would the "new" site show you a check-in of 1 or 2 nights only with the third night being unavailable?



The Classic reservation system does a similar thing, where you can see availability even if it is less than the minimum reservation nights.  It was nice to know for adding an additional day to an existing reservation, as mentioned above.  I did not like that Revolution did not show that information; glad to hear it has returned (although it sounds like it may cause some confusion).

Kurt


----------



## Wgk101

I also think the new sight is horrible.  It does not let you search all timeshares at a specific location at the same time, only an individual resort so you have to search to conduct a separate search at a
Each location for a set period of time. Also. My searches come up in a calendar.  If I want Neto look next January I have to click through each month to get to January and the click for each month is painfully slow.

It is a terrible system to what they have now


----------



## linsj

I tried to shorten a September reservation by one day but the new website doesn't let me do that. I clicked change reservation, changed the calendar date, and it showed a one-bedroom as available--which had to be my reservation since the old site shows no other availability for those dates. But when I clicked on it, I got a message that it was no longer available. Tried 3x with the same result.

I don't understand why web designers have to sacrifice simplicity and usability for pretty bells and whistles that make processes more complicated and often don't work. The new system makes me want them to keep Revolution, and I hate that one. Classic is simple, allows us to see availability for a month in all units at a property at once, is easy to go forward to see more days and upcoming availability, and worked flawlessly. It was also a big factor in why I bought Hilton in the first place.


----------



## ThierryJapan

*This site is too complicated*

I have received the mail yesterday to upgrade.

I did it, took me 2 hours!! Called the help line, was told as it is a new launch a lot of delays to be expected

This morning, system wa swirling, tried to book my home week (11 month ahead), the system told me outside the 9 months reservation 

Still do not know how to book my home week in my home resort (lagoon towe) for April2017

Totally sucks


----------



## Seagila

ThierryJapan said:


> I have received the mail yesterday to upgrade.
> 
> I did it, took me 2 hours!! Called the help line, was told as it is a new launch a lot of delays to be expected
> 
> This morning, system wa swirling, tried to book my home week (11 month ahead), the system told me outside the 9 months reservation
> 
> Still do not know how to book my home week in my home resort (lagoon towe) for April2017
> 
> Totally sucks



I believe you can still login to the old portal.  Use your old credentials for the old portal and book there, if you wish.  They might run parallel until new portal bugs are sorted out.


----------



## SmithOp

ThierryJapan said:


> I have received the mail yesterday to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> I did it, took me 2 hours!! Called the help line, was told as it is a new launch a lot of delays to be expected
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, system wa swirling, tried to book my home week (11 month ahead), the system told me outside the 9 months reservation
> 
> 
> 
> Still do not know how to book my home week in my home resort (lagoon towe) for April2017
> 
> 
> 
> Totally sucks





Book over the phone, tell them the online system is not working for you.  Since its your home resort booking there is no fee.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThierryJapan

*Booking your own week. HELP*

Thanks for the advice I did, but still the lady was not able to tell me how to book my own week (between 12 to 9months)..... Still get the message I am trying to book outside the 9 months mark

Usually all new website are rather intuitive and you can get around it fast, but with this new website I am still unable to book it. 

Thanks to let me know how if you know it


----------



## SmithOp

ThierryJapan said:


> Thanks for the advice I did, but still the lady was not able to tell me how to book my own week (between 12 to 9months)..... Still get the message I am trying to book outside the 9 months mark
> 
> 
> 
> Usually all new website are rather intuitive and you can get around it fast, but with this new website I am still unable to book it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to let me know how if you know it





I dont have a home week booking available to test but I *think* this is how it should work.
Select your resort and date range filter.
The unit size you own should have the "check availability" lit up to click.
Click and calendar comes up with the Saturday check in days dark green.

I dont like the way availability is now broken down by unit types, having to click each one to check is a poor way to display.  I want to see all available units on a sliding date grid like we had with Revolution or Classic.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThierryJapan

*Finally I know*

I have received an answer from their support center, basically it seems that a lot of options are hidden if you are not allowed , example. My 2 home weeks are booked already so I cannot see the button "book my week" 

It is OK, but it would have been nice to have a Q&A explaining how the new site worked


----------



## Tamaradarann

*Send your comments to Input@HGVC.com*



linsj said:


> I tried to shorten a September reservation by one day but the new website doesn't let me do that. I clicked change reservation, changed the calendar date, and it showed a one-bedroom as available--which had to be my reservation since the old site shows no other availability for those dates. But when I clicked on it, I got a message that it was no longer available. Tried 3x with the same result.
> 
> I don't understand why web designers have to sacrifice simplicity and usability for pretty bells and whistles that make processes more complicated and often don't work. The new system makes me want them to keep Revolution, and I hate that one. Classic is simple, allows us to see availability for a month in all units at a property at once, is easy to go forward to see more days and upcoming availability, and worked flawlessly. It was also a big factor in why I bought Hilton in the first place.



I totally agree with your comments.  I have sent comments and have been corresponding with  Input@HGVC.com.  Hopefully if enough people make comments about the usability of the new system, HGVC will get the developers to modify it to maximize the utility instead of, as you say, the bells and whistles.  

These are some of those correspondence:
I copied certain excerpts from your recent response to highlight my thoughts on these subjects:

HGVC: The slowness of the site has been a concern as well. At times it works fast but it can be slowed down by high traffic. We have been working with the web site creators to hopefully improve this about the new site.  My Comment: The slowness of the site will slow down by high traffic, that is why I stressed that the information that is compiled in the reservation system should be confined to the search that is made by the member and not include extraneous information such as square footages, pictures, and amenities that have nothing to do with the reservation process.


HGVC: Changing reservations online is unfortunately still an issue. The system does still want to see all the nights available which include the nights already confirmed by the member. This has been brought to our web team’s attention and will be a priority to try and find a solution to. My Comment:  This issue shouldn't have been necessary to be brought to the web team's attention at this time, it was a disaster in the Revolution System so that they should have made that a priority when initially developing the system.


HGVC: We created our new website based almost completely on member feedback from our old site. We used the Hilton website as a platform for creating the new reservation system.  Mu comment: Again, it shouldn't have been necessary to bring the changing reservation issue up to the web team's attention at this time.  This issue was a disaster in the Revolution System so that they should have made that a priority when initially developing the system if they were using member feedback.

My final Comment: One final question, will HGVC keep the current system operating until all the bugs are fixed in the old system, or are members again going to be burdened into calling the call desk everytime the web site crashes or doesn't let you change a reservation?  Last time HGVC did away with the Classic System when there were problems such as detailed above with the Revolution System and the entire HGVC(members as well as staff)  had to pay for the decision.


----------



## buzglyd

I think the mistake was using the hotel platform. Timeshare owners are flexible because they are conditioned to be. 

When I book a hotel I'm looking for specific dates only.


----------



## Seagila

They should have held off launching the new site until they have tested the basic functions of the system.  How could they not anticipate that high traffic would cause the portal to slow down and crash for some people?

I think someone decided it was too expensive to employ QA testers and cheaper to have HGVC members serve that purpose. :annoyed:

I hope they keep the old portal functional until the new portal is truly ready to be the only system serving all of HGVC.


----------



## Jason245

Seagila said:


> They should have held off launching the new site until they have tested the basic functions of the system.  How could they not anticipate that high traffic would cause the portal to slow down and crash for some people?
> 
> I think someone decided it was too expensive to employ QA testers and cheaper to have HGVC members serve that purpose. :annoyed:
> 
> I hope they keep the old portal functional until the new portal is truly ready to be the only system serving all of HGVC.


This is why I am not corrisponding with them. Until they offer me compensation for giving a list of site fixes needed I will just let others do all the back and forth work..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wgk101

This is not the hotel platform.  When you search under the hotel platform for a specific city, say Orlando  the site returns all available units within the jurisdiction. This POS only returns the availability for the specific hotel, not the entire availability for the city. If you rant to compare, then you have to look to each individual hotel for those dates


----------



## Tamaradarann

*Testing the new system*



Seagila said:


> They should have held off launching the new site until they have tested the basic functions of the system.  How could they not anticipate that high traffic would cause the portal to slow down and crash for some people?
> 
> I think someone decided it was too expensive to employ QA testers and cheaper to have HGVC members serve that purpose. :annoyed:
> 
> I hope they keep the old portal functional until the new portal is truly ready to be the only system serving all of HGVC.



I am sure that they did test the basic function.  I am sure that they felt the system worked when testing with one or two people accessing the system.  I don't know why they didn't anticipate that high traffic would cause the system to slow down and crash.  They build in so many bells and whistles that the system has to perform to make it look great for the executives who make the decisions.   The executives say I want it to do this, I like that make it do that, wow that graphic was impressive.  They lose sight of the fact that making and changing reservations is all that really matters.  The other stuff slows the system down.  They need to keep it simple, keep it efficient, keep it tight.

I also hope they keep the old portal functional until the new portal has all the bugs out and truly ready to be the only system.  I wrote to Input@HGVC.com and told them that.  However, if they follow in their footsteps in the introduction to the Revolution system they will declare at some point that the new system is the only system.  Years ago when they asked which system did members liked better the Classic System or the Revolution system, I told them that I liked the Classic System.  They went ahead and made the Revolution System the only system which turned out to be a disaster.


----------



## dsmrp

Seagila said:


> They should have held off launching the new site until they have tested the basic functions of the system.  How could they not anticipate that high traffic would cause the portal to slow down and crash for some people?
> 
> I think someone decided it was too expensive to employ QA testers and cheaper to have HGVC members serve that purpose. :annoyed:
> 
> I hope they keep the old portal functional until the new portal is truly ready to be the only system serving all of HGVC.



Ugh, so sorry for everyone. I am holding off until this weekend to try to establish my account. Fortunately I don't have any reservations to make for awhile.

I think un-usability of the new reservations site is due to HGVC not understanding or knowing their customers reservation workflows and requirements...sigh


----------



## worknout777

Cyberc said:


> After creating a new account on the website I'm not able to login to the old webpage on hgvclub.com
> 
> Tried getting it to send me the password on the old site without luck.
> 
> So beware if you create an account it doesn't seem to allow you to go back.
> 
> Regards



My old account lets me in just fine even though I signed up for the new account and already accessed it.


----------



## nlehvac

Just signed up for the new site today. WHAT a disaster!!! The only thing I can figure is they want everyone to call in so they can charge bigger fees.

In the little I tried to do, folks here got WAY further than I did. I have a 7 night 1BR+ August reservation at Kings Land I want to change for 7 (or 8 if I have enough points---forgot to look at Revolution) in a 2BR+ in December IN BLDG 21 OR 22 ONLY. Well, first of all, try to figure out which 2BRs would be the equivalent in the new system. Based on the square footage that sounded familiar (920 sf), I picked one  (Can anybody tell me WHERE to find what all those other abbreviations --BP2, 2KP etc ad nauseum MEAN?). Based on the "green boxes" in December, the 10th to 17th (a preferred period) are available [the 17th for checkout]. But as someone mentioned, over on the left with the room type it said "not available for payment method" or words of that sort (payment method??????????). BTW, in the Revolution system, "my kind of room" [2BR+, Kingsize in first BR, in bldgs 21 or 22] was available from Dec 2 through 19. So I guess I picked the wrong flavor of 2 BR for the 17th to only be available for check out.

By the way ... it took me 3 tries JUST to find somewhere to click "change reservation." Not at all where the "help" <cough cough> boxes implied it would be....

With the Dec 2-19 dates intuitively obviously available, I need to talk to airlines before I move my August reservation (or am I allowed 2 changes, as long as I don't downsize?) to see if we can use FF miles or upgrades for any particular interval. If those dates are gone before I can find out and book them, I'll be sooooo ticked. Airlines don't "hold" most reservations any more.

I guess needing to know buildings available matters in only a few resorts (like Kings Land on the Big Island), so they're totally unprepared. Once again ---- coders who don't know what the use is. Think I mentioned that as an old problem in an earlier post.

Can we convince them to just SCRAP this heap of junk and stick with the system that works and we all know how to use? We can promise not to ask for more fancy pictures of happy couples vacationing. Us old farts are getting less and less happy. I have to admit, we joined once Revolution was active and never looked at the Classic system; so sense confusing an already confused mind. Had a little trouble with the first reservation (so got to use the call center free), but never after that.

Thanks for letting me vent some as I go make sure "my" room is still available Dec 2 to 19 and call the airline stat.


----------



## nlehvac

*They call this an Upgrade??*



Jason245 said:


> This is why I am not corrisponding with them. Until they offer me compensation for giving a list of site fixes needed I will just let others do all the back and forth work..



I totally agree. Why should we do their work? I have enough real work to get done of my own. Which reminds me ----time to make the 4th phone call to an airline to get them to fix something they told me was fixed 2 previous follow ups.


----------



## SmithOp

Just call in and have them change it for you, there are unlimited changes to an online booked reservation. Be sure to let the rep know you are calling in because the new system is so bad.

There should be plenty of units, phase 3 just came online yesterday.

Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY using Tapatalk


----------



## nlehvac

SmithOp said:


> There should be plenty of units, phase 3 just came online yesterday.



Really? How did you tell that on the new site? It didn't show on Revolution; or at least not where *I* looked at Revolution.

Can YOU tell me what all those cockeyed abbreviations on the rooms stand for (BP2 vs BR2 vs 2BR vs 2KP)?

I was going to try to change the reservation online using Revolution, but forgot that now I'm home, Flash doesn't work on this computer [has to do with security when I need to VPN into work]. So I can't even look to see if "my" room is still available from Dec 2-19, dang it unless I never took it off my husband's computer! Did I ever mention I HATE computers [almost as much as the new HGVC website?]


----------



## SmithOp

nlehvac said:


> Really? How did you tell that on the new site? It didn't show on Revolution; or at least not where *I* looked at Revolution.
> 
> Can YOU tell me what all those cockeyed abbreviations on the rooms stand for (BP2 vs BR2 vs 2BR vs 2KP)?
> 
> I was going to try to change the reservation online using Revolution, but forgot that now I'm home, Flash doesn't work on this computer [has to do with security when I need to VPN into work]. So I can't even look to see if "my" room is still available from Dec 2-19, dang it unless I never took it off my husband's computer! Did I ever mention I HATE computers [almost as much as the new HGVC website?]





I'm here at Kings Land now, the front desk told me June 1 was the opening date.

DD1/BR1/DP1/BP1 = phase 2 1br, 600 sq ft.
1DP/1KP/12P/1BP/1BR/1DX/1BX/1DR = phase 1 1br 924 sq ft.

BR2/BP2 = phase 2 2br, 950 sq ft.
2BR/2BP/2KP/2BX = phase 1 2br, 1269 sq ft.

3BR/3BX = phase 1 3br, 1269 sq ft.

The different types in each configuration refer to std, plus, and premier and bed config, some have king, some have two doubles. Std is inner first floor, plus second floor and first floor end units, premier third floor.

Phase 3 is a mix of 1br and 2br types, no 3br and no way to tell which building you will get.

Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HatTrick

Wgk101 said:


> I also think the new sight is horrible.  It does not let you search all timeshares at a specific location at the same time



Sure it does. In the search bar, where the hint says "Search by Location or Resort" type, say, "Oahu" then click on the "Hawaii - Oahu" prompt, input the dates, and click Search. All four Oahu properties are then displayed below the search bar with information for the date range you picked.


----------



## Wgk101

Thanks.  I logged in pressed Hawaii-Oahu. Selected check in date clicked the checking calendar 6 times clicked on check in date of Jan 2. Clicked on check out date of Jan 7. No availability. Clicked on check out Jan 5 changed date to Jan 5 check out Jan 9. No availability.  Opened old site. Used classic Clicked on Hawaii  Jan 2. Calendar came up and showed no availability for Jan 2-7 but all availability for Jan 6-16 in one click.   So in two clicks I see almost the entire month of availablity for Jan. And in11 clicks did not find any availability for Jan in new system.  You cannot search for a range of dates because if you search for a range of 30 days, if one night isn't available then it returns no availability


----------



## dougp26364

I have not read through this thread so this may have been covered.

Today I wanted to book a week at the Bay Club on the Big Island for March. It should have opened up for booking 7 nights this morning. I attempted to use the new web site and it wouldn't load March at all. I went to book using Revolution and all it showed me was 2 bedroom units (we wanted a plus or penthouse unit if possible). I went to classic and had no problem booking a 2 bedroom plus unit. 

I find it very odd that I had to use 3 different booking engines with HGVC to get the unit I wanted online. You'd like to think they could get the kinks worked out of this and combine everything into ONE booking engine.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*Comments made to HGVC on New Web Site*

The following are the most recent comments I made to Input@HGVC.com about the New Web Site.  I would urge you all to make comments, not necessarily to help them clean up the Web Site, but to avoid us  members having the same disaster we had when HGVC went exclusively to the Revolution System and shutdown the Classic System which many people used.  

I accessed the website at 7:15 AM Eastern Time so that the call center as well as most people who access the web site 
were not yet up utilizing the web site.  Even at this time the Website was extremely slow to load after I placed my e-mail address and password in.

The information on existing reservations was formatted in such a way,
including a picture of the resort, so that it took up several pages instead of just one in the current website.  Information that is not critical for making and changing a reservation is not needed to be compiled for a member when they are making or changing a reservation.  That information can be obtained from another portion of the website.

Making changing a reservation was not at all intuitive.  I learned how to use the current system immediately.  I tried the new website 4 times and still can’t figure out how to make and change reservations.  Unless that changes, detailed instructions are needed to help members make and change reservations.  For instance I clicked on change reservation, and then I went to a page and I didn’t know what to do.  I clicked on the dates and nothing happens.  

The way the new website appears and is functioning it seems like it is beautifully built to display the HGVC resorts.  However, the functions of making and changing
a reservation seem to not be given primary importance.   I would recommend that the existing reservation system be kept functioning for making a changing reservations since they do that very well.  The new system can be used to get information about resorts and see how great the HGVC resorts are.  However, when the making and changing reservation work needs to be accomplished then the existing reservation system is the way to go.


----------



## SmithOp

Wgk101 said:


> Thanks.  I logged in pressed Hawaii-Oahu. Selected check in date clicked the checking calendar 6 times clicked on check in date of Jan 2. Clicked on check out date of Jan 7. No availability. Clicked on check out Jan 5 changed date to Jan 5 check out Jan 9. No availability.  Opened old site. Used classic Clicked on Hawaii  Jan 2. Calendar came up and showed no availability for Jan 2-7 but all availability for Jan 6-16 in one click.   So in two clicks I see almost the entire month of availablity for Jan. And in11 clicks did not find any availability for Jan in new system.  You cannot search for a range of dates because if you search for a range of 30 days, if one night isn't available then it returns no availability





The best way I have found is to NOT put in dates at all, then use the Browse Dates button to look at the resort calendar.  Its still a pain because the availability is separated by room type, haven't found a way around that but there is a quick way to change room type - click on room type to open the list.






I sure miss the old Revolution grid view for availability and being able to move the date slider!


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagila

*Are You Using the New Website?*

So, the new members portal has been live for a little over two months.  I have, however, found myself mostly using the old portal.

Of the last 10 times I needed to make/change reservation, look up my ownership information, pay fees, etc., I've used the old portal 10 times.  Haven't really done anything of significance in the new portal.

Wonder if HGVC is tracking traffic between the two portals.  It should give them some insight in to how effective members think the new one is.  

How are folks managing their membership needs?  With the old or new website?


----------



## presley

I'm still using the old one. I haven't made log in info for the new one. I won't switch until I have to.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

presley said:


> I'm still using the old one. I haven't made log in info for the new one. I won't switch until I have to.



Me too. As a techie in the Silicon Valley, I am usually an early adopter...but not for this one!  I will wait.


----------



## linsj

I'm still using the old one. I dread the day when it disappears since the new one is so bad.


----------



## buzglyd

The new website is awful. I was expecting improvements over time but haven't seen any changes.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*Comment about the new website*



linsj said:


> I'm still using the old one. I dread the day when it disappears since the new one is so bad.



I have tried the new website and I agree with all the comments made today and many of them made beforePlease contact HGVC at input@HGVC.com and communicate your thoughts.  All HGVC TUG members need to make their thoughts known to HGVC.  I have communicated my thoughts a few times already and will again.  

If they launch this website and get rid of the old site the club will come to a halt again like it did when they launched the Revolution system and did away with the Classic system.  They don't learn.  It is like they say about insanity doing the same thing over and over again and expecting better results.  

I own 34,600 points and have a lot invested in this club.  I want to continue to be a member and enjoy my vacations.  If I must deal with an inadequate website I will be selling some timeshares.


----------



## ibcnu

I'm still using the old site, I would use the new but read too many horror stories.


----------



## linsj

Tamaradarann said:


> Please contact HGVC at input@HGVC.com and communicate your thoughts.  All HGVC TUG members need to make their thoughts known to HGVC.  I have communicated my thoughts a few times already and will again.



I've sent several emails and plan to do so again.


----------



## MikeinSoCal

I'm very intuitive and a tech/finance guy at work.  I write code, test it and run it through User Acceptance Testing.  Saying this, I went to the new website and went, huh?  But, like everything else that comes out new, I give it chance to grow on me.  This new site is not growing on me and when I need info fast, I go back to the old site.  I have written a couple of emails as well.


----------



## Shmiddy

Since logging on to the new site I can't access the old site - my old login in no longer valid. Tried resetting and it doesn't work.

Anyone have this same issue?


----------



## Seagila

Shmiddy said:


> Since logging on to the new site I can't access the old site - my old login in no longer valid. Tried resetting and it doesn't work.
> 
> Anyone have this same issue?



When the new site was in the beta test phase, I created an account to login to the new site which locked me out of the old site.  I had to call Member Services to gain access back to the old site.

Now that the new site is live, I don't know if they will reinstate credentials for the old site, if you have access to the new one.

Best to call Member Services and please let us know how they respond.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*Please lock me out of the new site; make me use the o*



Seagila said:


> When the new site was in the beta test phase, I created an account to login to the new site which locked me out of the old site.  I had to call Member Services to gain access back to the old site.
> 
> Now that the new site is live, I don't know if they will reinstate credentials for the old site, if you have access to the new one.
> 
> Best to call Member Services and please let us know how they respond.



I have used the new site and it is horrible.  The old site is working great for me.  Perhaps I should call the call center to see if they will lock me out of the new site and tell me that I must use the old one.


----------



## ThierryJapan

*Old and new site working*

I have created my new account in the new site, but I still can use the old site with my old credentials. Both sites are working

Still using the old site with the new one to find the info needed


----------



## Shmiddy

Seagila said:


> When the new site was in the beta test phase, I created an account to login to the new site which locked me out of the old site.  I had to call Member Services to gain access back to the old site.
> 
> Now that the new site is live, I don't know if they will reinstate credentials for the old site, if you have access to the new one.
> 
> Best to call Member Services and please let us know how they respond.



I called call member services today - he re-instated my access but tried really hard to talk me out of it. He did say that the old site will be shut down by end of summer once all members are given access to the new site. Said to just get used to the new format - was nice about it, acknowledged that it took getting used to for him as well.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*I wonder what software the HGVC call center uses?*



Shmiddy said:


> I called call member services today - he re-instated my access but tried really hard to talk me out of it. He did say that the old site will be shut down by end of summer once all members are given access to the new site. Said to just get used to the new format - was nice about it, acknowledged that it took getting used to for him as well.



I wonder what software the HGVC call center uses?  When they first made the revolution system the only system a few years back I would call and tell them about the problem with changing reservations and they had no clue what I was talking about.  Then they disclosed to me that they had a different system so they were able to change reservations easily.  They didn't have to use the Revolution system.  Even though the call center stated that it took him a while to get used to, I wonder what he uses day to day when someone calls in for help in making or changing a reservation.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

I have been playing around with the new site and actually used it for my last reservation, a quick single night at W57.  Everything seemed to work for that,  I am planning a more complicated trip for next May, and will be booking that next month at the club season mark.  I plan to start with the new site, then fall back to the old one if needed.  

I think i am actually getting used to the new site, though it still feels kind of clunky in places...   But to be honest the old site is awkward at times as well.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*Good Luck with more Complicated Trip*



1Kflyerguy said:


> I have been playing around with the new site and actually used it for my last reservation, a quick single night at W57.  Everything seemed to work for that,  I am planning a more complicated trip for next May, and will be booking that next month at the club season mark.  I plan to start with the new site, then fall back to the old one if needed.
> 
> I think i am actually getting used to the new site, though it still feels kind of clunky in places...   But to be honest the old site is awkward at times as well.



Good luck with your reservations for your more complicated trip with the new web site.  I was able to make a reservation with the new web site but when I wanted to change the reservation I got stuck.  Also, keep in mind that if the comments on Tug are indicative of the experience and reaction that others in the HGVC are experiencing then there is very little traffic on the new web site.  If and when they make everyone use the new website it may slow down and crash very frequently like the Revolution system did when they made that the only system that member could use.


----------



## Maverick1963

This is another disaster.  I sent email to Owner Service.  I do not quite understand why HGVC cannot make a reservations website/system to handle a dozen of resorts and the definite number of owners.  I requested them to:

- Do professional work
- Announce what is wrong and what they will do to correct the situation
- Pay back the system development cost by reducing the member fee
- Not increase member fee for a few years
- Keep running the classic and Revolution system

We, captive customers, cannot go anywhere else to make reservation.  If this is a free market place, HGVC would have to correct their mistakes immediately, to have IT executive resigned and to offer something attractive to get customers back.  An extremely serious situation.

Every owner should send his/her message (with anger) to HGVC.


----------



## rfc0001

*A pretty major bug*

I reported this 2.5 months ago, and still not fix.  Right now, your previously deposited (Deposited or Rescued) points don't shop up in the current year points  available to deposit to RCI, event though they should be eligible (it even clearly states "previously deposited or Saved points"):

E.g.:





This is pretty bad, since this is the only thing you can do with previously deposited points that are about to expire, so it is obviously critical functionality to have in the new site before sunsetting the old one.  Please send HGVC an email to request they fix this, as apparently they see it as a "nice to have".

Russ


----------



## rfc0001

Over 5 months later and we are still unable to perform core functionality on the new website?  Then, they send out an email saying they are turning off the old website, so we will be forced to call _and pay higher fees_ to do these transactions over the phone (which is a waste of not only time but money)?  This is mass hysteria.  Why is there not more outrage?  Personally, I've contacted HGVC now a third time and told them forcing people to pay more fees to perform transactions over the phone is a violation of their membership agreement which promises these services will be available online.  I've told them this is basis for class action lawsuit (along with the services provided by RCI which are not available online for the past 2 months), and to escalate both the issues to the office of their CEO and/or executive response team.  Going 2-3 months without core services available online is unacceptable.  Please join me in contacting HGVC to get both of these issues addressed.


----------



## presley

rfc0001 said:


> Over 5 months later and we are still unable to perform core functionality on the new website?  Then, they send out an email saying they are turning off the old website, so we will be forced to call _and pay higher fees_ to do these transactions over the phone (which is a waste of not only time but money)?  This is mass hysteria.  Why is there not more outrage?  Personally, I've contacted HGVC now a third time and told them forcing people to pay more fees to perform transactions over the phone is a violation of their membership agreement which promises these services will be available online.  I've told them this is basis for class action lawsuit (along with the services provided by RCI which are not available online for the past 2 months), and to escalate both the issues to the office of their CEO and/or executive response team.  Going 2-3 months without core services available online is unacceptable.  Please join me in contacting HGVC to get both of these issues addressed.


It's annoying (and I've been reading/hearing about the great upcoming website for as long as I've owned), but if you can't do the transaction online and you call and tell them that, they will charge you the online fee and not the call in fee. I would be very surprised if they started charging people the call in fee for those who cannot get the website to work. 

Meanwhile, I'm still using the old website. When it is completely gone is when I'll start using the new one.


----------



## Talent312

rfc0001 said:


> ... I've told them this is basis for class action lawsuit ...



Threats of lawsuits are ignored, if not smirked at. As another poster said, just tell 'em you tried doing it online and they'll give you the online rate.

I advise  waiting to start your tirade until after they've done what you wanted. First, thank them for their help. Then say, "BTW, I'm sure you know this, but the new website is a pile of crap. Have nice day."
.


----------



## SmithOp

rfc0001 said:


> I've told them this is basis for class action lawsuit (along with the services provided by RCI which are not available online for the past 2 months)




I think this is RCI issue, nothing to do with new HGVC web site.



Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfc0001

Talent312 said:


> Threats of lawsuits are ignored, if not smirked at. As another poster said, just tell 'em you tried doing it online and they'll give you the online rate.
> 
> I advise  waiting to start your tirade until after they've done what you wanted. First, thank them for their help. Then say, "BTW, I'm sure you know this, but the new website is a pile of crap. Have nice day."
> .


It's not a threat, it's a statement of fact.  If you don't provide the service, then charge extra because of that, you open yourself up for a class action lawsuit.   It's pretty cut and dry.  I'm not sure the argument that they won't charge you extra holds water.  I've regularly been charged extra for RCI transactions I can't do online (e.g. using Bonus Points to confirm an exchange) despite telling them the reason I'm calling is because I can't do it online.  I've also been charged extra when I was unable to confirm an exchange online and had to call - again explicitly telling them I was getting an error online.  I didn't push it hard, since those were one offs, but if the RCI website is going to consistently not work (as it hasn't for at least 2 months for me and several others on 2-3 threads here on TUG - one referenced above), and HGVC and RCI refuse to do anything about it (RCI flat out hasn't responded to my emails and HGVC said they had not heard of the issue and would look into it and never got back), then I'm going to be motivated enough to raise a stink.  Suffice it to say, you are doing something horribly wrong if any customer is so frustrated by the customer experience they feel their only resolution is to sue you for breach of contract.





SmithOp said:


> I think this is RCI issue, nothing to do with new HGVC web site.


RCI Exchanges are a service provided by my HGVC Membership.  It matters not that they subcontract this service, if my HGVC membership pays for it and my HGVC fees pay for it.  If HGVC customers aren't being provided the service they are paying for, HGVC should be raising a stink on their behalf.  The "contact us" page on RCI just provides HGVC contact numbers.  HGVC provides all the customer service and support for their RCI account AFAICT.  I provided the link above -- there have been several threads for 2+ months where you cannot confirm or release ongoing search matches and cannot modify or delete ongoing searches.  It just says "please contact customer service" next to any match or any ongoing search.  I'm not going to waste time calling customer service to manually adjust my searches to exclude a certain date or resort (plus I don't trust them to do it right) or to manually confirm a OGS over the phone (which per above they have charged extra for many times when I've told them I can't do it online in the past).  The service has been completely degraded to the point of being unusable.  I can't edit or delete OGS searches, I can't confirm or release matches, and if I do, they immediately rematch, resulting in holding the match indefinitely, creating a logjam in the system.  I'd be happy to hear it _was_ just me, in which case I _would _call - although I've already contacted RCI and HGVC at least 3 times with no response if that's the case.  However, the fact there were at least 3 threads on this subject on TUG tells me it's not just me.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*New Website is NOT a Reservation System*



rfc0001 said:


> Over 5 months later and we are still unable to perform core functionality on the new website?  Then, they send out an email saying they are turning off the old website, so we will be forced to call _and pay higher fees_ to do these transactions over the phone (which is a waste of not only time but money)?  This is mass hysteria.  Why is there not more outrage?  Personally, I've contacted HGVC now a third time and told them forcing people to pay more fees to perform transactions over the phone is a violation of their membership agreement which promises these services will be available online.  I've told them this is basis for class action lawsuit (along with the services provided by RCI which are not available online for the past 2 months), and to escalate both the issues to the office of their CEO and/or executive response team.  Going 2-3 months without core services available online is unacceptable.  Please join me in contacting HGVC to get both of these issues addressed.



 I have stressed to HGVC a number of times that the new website, that they tout as being the greatest thing since the moon landings, doesn't do as effective job in making and changing reservations speedily as the old site. I got an e-mail from them the other day which indicated the following:  They have never, before a few days ago, suggested that the new website wasn't made primarily as a reservation system which I was under the impression it was since that is why I go to the website which is hundreds of times a year. The revelation that a better reservation system than the new system could be had was refreshing. While I feel the old website is sufficient, if they can create one which is better but not burdened with all the graphics and other extraneous information that the new website has then more power to them.


----------



## hurnik

presley said:


> It's annoying (and I've been reading/hearing about the great upcoming website for as long as I've owned), but if you can't do the transaction online and you call and tell them that, they will charge you the online fee and not the call in fee. I would be very surprised if they started charging people the call in fee for those who cannot get the website to work.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm still using the old website. When it is completely gone is when I'll start using the new one.



I've had it happen twice with the "old" site and both times it's been a complete hassle to get the phone rep to actually charge the online fee.  Have to argue back and forth for several minutes or get a supervisor on the line.  Royal PITA.


----------



## RichardL

I recommend everyone closely examines the Contract #'s of ownership.
In my account at least one one week does not appear on the new website. I
called and Hilton has it showing on their computers, but not on the website.
It is being investigated.  I have no idea what will turn up.  I also have
in my records a K# for a unit, it is not on the new site, and Hilton is investigating.

Not exactly feeling confident with this new website, and I will report the results.


----------



## presley

RichardL said:


> I recommend everyone closely examines the Contract #'s of ownership.


Dang. I didn't even think about that. I actually have 3 different accounts because 2 are affiliates and I have to move points from those accounts to my main account. I only made the one account on the new website. It didn't occur to me that I need to make 2 more. Hopefully, they all still exist.


----------



## Talent312

rfc0001 said:


> ... RCI Exchanges are a service provided by my HGVC Membership. It matters not that they subcontract this service, if my HGVC membership pays for it and my HGVC fees pay for it...



Some of us remember when there was no online access to RCI at all.
Access to RCI online began ~August 2009. But fees were also lower.

.


----------



## buzglyd

presley said:


> Dang. I didn't even think about that. I actually have 3 different accounts because 2 are affiliates and I have to move points from those accounts to my main account. I only made the one account on the new website. It didn't occur to me that I need to make 2 more. Hopefully, they all still exist.



I show two accounts when I log in:

My WBR account where all my points and my Seapointe which has no photo and is only listed as Project No. 104


----------



## brp

Tamaradarann said:


> I have stressed to HGVC a number of times that the new website, that they tout as being the greatest thing since the moon landings, doesn't do as effective job in making and changing reservations speedily as the old site. I got an e-mail from them the other day which indicated the following:  They have never, before a few days ago, suggested that the new website wasn't made primarily as a reservation system which I was under the impression it was since that is why I go to the website which is hundreds of times a year. The revelation that a better reservation system than the new system could be had was refreshing. While I feel the old website is sufficient, if they can create one which is better but not burdened with all the graphics and other extraneous information that the new website has then more power to them.



Well, I certainly hope that they will not retire the old website until the new site is fully functional for reservations. The old site is perfectly workable (even if not perfect) and they should provide at least that level of functionality on the new site before retiring the old site.

Cheers.


----------



## presley

buzglyd said:


> I show two accounts when I log in:
> 
> My WBR account where all my points and my Seapointe which has no photo and is only listed as Project No. 104



Where do you see that? When I look under ownership, it only shows Marbrisa.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Both my resorts show up ok, but looking for inventory is awful.  I have to go back to the old system.  

I looked up Oahu resorts.  I put in Lagoon tower only and it showed all kinds of availability on the calendar view, but NO units types show availability.  So what the heck is the calendar inventory showing, all of Oahu or ???/

I like Revolutions slide bar mechanism to search across multiple months.

I think Management thinks this website is great because it is pretty and has big pictures.  Which looks great to market this to new owners who know nothing about the resorts that are available.  When you are an experienced owner, there is NO way to see just a summary of reservations with out all the pretty picture crap, and just the resort name.  That is frustrating.  

The website is NOT designed for experienced users, which we are all.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I just signed up and logged in today. First impression is that it is reasonably intuitive for simple tasks.  

However, tried to book a home resort reservation for W 57th  to test and I received a 404 error message. I guess I must use the old system or call these in.

Also it showed availability for Grand Islander beyond the 6 month mark and when I tried to book it it gave me a 404 error message rather than saying I was beyond the 6 month booking window.

Looks like system does not do well with home resort and reservations beyond the club booking window.

Have there been any issues with changing a club reservation? I am going to attempt it tonight since revolution has not been working for this.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

*Club reservation change EPIC FAIL*

Tonight I tried to change my club reservation in the new system to add a new day at midnight to a club booking 9 months out at the booking window.

Forty minutes past midnight and the new system still said the booking window was not open for the additional day (checkout 6/17). Revolution also showed it as not open but Classic had it available (as it should be.)

Rather than staying up all night I re-booked a new reservation on Classic (where the additional night was available) and then cancelled my old reservation to free up points. Glad that with W57th ownership I have unlimited reservations without a fee. Others that must pay a reservation fee every time they re-book will have to call to get this fee waived unless HGVC fixes this major issue.  

Hard to believe that HGVC IT cannot get such a fundamental transaction working correctly. 

Epic FAIL.


----------



## alwysonvac

CalGalTraveler said:


> Tonight I tried to change my club reservation in the new system to add a new day at midnight to a club booking 9 months out at the booking window.



Sadly, I reported the out of sync clock issue to input@hgvc.com on August 11. 
I noticed that I couldn't add a night at midnight but it was available when I tried later (sometime before 8am Eastern). 

Here's the email response I received on August 11th
_"I apologize for this inconvenience.  I was actually in conversation about this with our web team today.  They are opening a ticket with our IT team to research and have it fixed.  It does not seem to be refreshing at midnight as it should, it is delayed for some reason.  Thank you for your patience."_

I thought this would have been fixed by now 



> Have there been any issues with changing a club reservation? I am going to attempt it tonight since revolution has not been working for this.


 Last month I noticed that they partially fixed the changeable reservation option in Revolution. 
They corrected the system to include your existing reservation nights but forgot to include the points associated with your existing reservation.  
So if your remaining point balance can't cover the entire reservation, your changeable reservation request will fail. I reported it to input@hgvc.com on the August 11th as well. 

Here's the email response I received on August 15th
_"We are aware of this issue with changing reservations online.  It has been an issue for a while.  Unfortunately, our new website encounters the same problem and our IT team is trying to figure out how to fix it. "_

However the changeable reservation option seemed to work for me using the new reservation system, I just had to make the change after midnight :annoyed:


----------



## Tamaradarann

*New Website is NOT a Reservation System*



alwysonvac said:


> Sadly, I reported the out of sync clock issue to input@hgvc.com on August 11.
> I noticed that I couldn't add a night at midnight but it was available when I tried later (sometime before 8am Eastern).
> 
> Here's the email response I received on August 11th
> _"I apologize for this inconvenience.  I was actually in conversation about this with our web team today.  They are opening a ticket with our IT team to research and have it fixed.  It does not seem to be refreshing at midnight as it should, it is delayed for some reason.  Thank you for your patience."_
> 
> I thought this would have been fixed by now
> 
> Last month I noticed that they partially fixed the changeable reservation option in Revolution.
> They corrected the system to include your existing reservation nights but forgot to include the points associated with your existing reservation.
> So if your remaining point balance can't cover the entire reservation, your changeable reservation request will fail. I reported it to input@hgvc.com on the August 11th as well.
> 
> Here's the email response I received on August 15th
> _"We are aware of this issue with changing reservations online.  It has been an issue for a while.  Unfortunately, our new website encounters the same problem and our IT team is trying to figure out how to fix it. "_
> 
> However the changeable reservation option seemed to work for me using the new reservation system, I just had to make the change after midnight :annoyed:



I have complained about the new website also.  I agree with the comments that the new website has been made fancy and pretty with nice pictures but doesn't do the job of reservations efficiently.   I have conveyed this to HGVC many times.
However, the following was the latest response:

*Our Web/IT team will be looking to fix our booking parameters and the way you will be able to view and confirm room accommodations. We have received many feedback regarding the booking system and we will soon have a more user friendly booking system implemented. 
*

I guess they developed a new website with the booking system being an afterthought, not the primary purpose which is what we all were assuming they were doing.


----------



## SmithOp

Tamaradarann said:


> I guess they developed a new website with the booking system being an afterthought, not the primary purpose which is what we all were assuming they were doing.




I think they just slapped in the booking engine from hilton dot com, it works the same way showing availibility by room type for one hotel only.  When they fired the developer of Revolution it was turned over to the in house IT team and thats all they knew, hotel bookings.



Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

alwysonvac said:


> Sadly, I reported the out of sync clock issue to input@hgvc.com on August 11.
> I noticed that I couldn't add a night at midnight but it was available when I tried later (sometime before 8am Eastern).
> 
> Here's the email response I received on August 11th
> _"I apologize for this inconvenience.  I was actually in conversation about this with our web team today.  They are opening a ticket with our IT team to research and have it fixed.  It does not seem to be refreshing at midnight as it should, it is delayed for some reason.  Thank you for your patience."_
> 
> I thought this would have been fixed by now



I have successfully changed reservations a few times with the new website and its always worked for me... but i think i must have been only doing that in the morning, as i was not too concerned about the availability. 

They must be using a server or cloud service in a different location.. or just sloppy...  In any event this would seem like a pretty easy fix and should not take a month...


----------



## alwysonvac

*I just find the whole situation absolutely frustrating*



Tamaradarann said:


> I have complained about the new website also.  I agree with the comments that the new website has been made fancy and pretty with nice pictures but doesn't do the job of reservations efficiently.   I have conveyed this to HGVC many times.
> However, the following was the latest response:
> 
> *Our Web/IT team will be looking to fix our booking parameters and the way you will be able to view and confirm room accommodations. We have received many feedback regarding the booking system and we will soon have a more user friendly booking system implemented.
> *
> 
> I guess they developed a new website with the booking system being an afterthought, not the primary purpose which is what we all were assuming they were doing.



I'm wondering if this is just more HGVC lip service :annoyed:
When did you receive this email response (before or after the "tick tock" notice)?

*It's just frustrating. We've been complaining about Revolution since 2008 *
- Anyone see the NEW HGVC website? (2008) http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77181
- Are you using "Revolution" for booking? (2010) http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=126636

*Later HGVC added some key functionality that was missing in Revolution's initial launch in 2008 (but existed in "Classic")  such as *
- displaying availability across multiple dates (2009) http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102364
- adding support of the changeable reservation option (2012) http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/show thread.php?t=167965
- adding an Open Season Summary (2012) http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173857

*In 2012, they seemed to be aware of their missteps and promised us a new reservation engine* 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1322567&postcount=28


judgerey said:


> This just popped up when I logged into HGVC:
> 
> _"Dear Club Members,
> 
> In today’s technology-driven world, there are more ways than ever to stay connected to the people and products of our preference. On behalf of Hilton Grand Vacations, I want to acknowledge that our Club Member website is not currently delivering the efficiency or effectiveness we had envisioned. I apologize for the frustration expressed by many Club Members, and I want to share some relevant information about the online experience:
> 
> For several years, we offered two online reservation systems, Classic and Revolution. Club Member usage was divided very equally between the two booking engines. Both systems were developed internally at no external cost to the company or Club Members.
> 
> This year, a new federal mandate required us to enable Members to book ADA rooms online by April 1, 2012. This complex process required us to focus on enhancing a single reservations system, and the revision of Revolution offered the best functionality. Accordingly, the Classic reservation has been phased out.
> 
> The launch of the system revealed a shortcoming in data capacity – which we have addressed by recalibrating our data format to greatly reduce processing time. This is an interim step as we build a redesigned reservation system.
> 
> *We’re taking a more traditional approach, and will keep you posted on our progress to launch a reservations engine that is more intuitive and comparable to leading travel websites.*
> 
> I want to assure you that I hear and appreciate the feedback from our Club membership. This is a vital priority and I am committed to developing more efficient, effective online resources. Thank you for your patience as we evolve our technology and please be in touch if we may offer assistance with reservations or other Club services
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Kim Kreiger
> Senior Vice President, Club & Resort Operations"_
> .




*Fast forward to 2016, it seems like we're starting all over again with a new reservation system that still doesn't provide all of the functionality (including functionality that was added to Revolution )* 

For locations or time periods where availability is not an issue, the website is fine. However for those of us who book at high demand resorts and/or high demands travel periods where availability can be an issue, this is a major pain in the ass without an availability calendar similar to Classic where you can quickly see availability across multiple room types at multiple resorts in a specific area. They should provide high level room descriptions like you see at their hotel website which indicates the room size, bedding type and view such as One bedroom two double beds oceanview instead of a room code. 

*This is just another good reason why folks shouldn't own multiple weeks in one timeshare system.*

Thankfully, I completed my 2017 HGVC reservations using all of my 2017 and 2018 HGVC points. I don't need to make another HGVC reservation until sometime in 2008 or later.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

alwysonvac said:


> I'm wondering if this is just more HGVC lip service :annoyed:
> 
> *Fast forward to 2016, it seems like we're starting all over again with a new reservation system that still doesn't provide all of the functionality (including functionality that was added to Revolution )*
> 
> 
> *This is just another good reason why folks shouldn't own multiple weeks in one timeshare system.*



After trying to use the new system (and failing) for two midnights in a row, it is clear that this system is not a priority for transacting HGVC club reservations.  It appears that they are prioritizing their resources as follows:

1) running well-maintained resorts with good service- as it should be.
2) retail sales - feed the beast.
3) To support retail sales, creating benefits for owning multiple aspirational properties instead of club points i.e. offering preferential "home resort" booking windows that are flexible e.g. The District (45 days).  Grand Islander (6 mos), Houkulani (6 mos), W. 57th (45 days). Sadly I anticipate that Maui will fall into the same category.  

Therefore online club bookings are not a priority. Owners of "home resorts"  such as W57 have a free dedicated phone line to call so the system just needs to show club availability vs make the transaction. Owners can preferentially book their home resort without worrying about competition from the 9 month club booking window.

It seems that from the HGVC perspective, online club reservations are what their least profitable customers use. These are people who bought resale, maximize the system by purchasing cheap Vegas or Orlando to book more expensive resorts (e.g. Hawaii) etc.  Devils advocate: Why should HGVC care?  How does this set of customers make them more money than customers who purchase retail at premium properties? Doesn't HGVC collect more fees when such users call in a reservation?


----------



## alwysonvac

CalGalTraveler said:


> *It seems that from the HGVC perspective, online club reservations are what their least profitable customers use.* These are people who bought resale, maximize the system by purchasing cheap Vegas or Orlando to book more expensive resorts (e.g. Hawaii) etc.  Devils advocate: Why should HGVC care?  How does this set of customers make them more money than customers who purchase retail at premium properties? Doesn't HGVC collect more fees when such users call in a reservation?



You're wrong. 

It doesn't matter where folks own. The HGVC system doesn't provide reservation flexibility until the Club Reservation Window where you can book any number of nights, in any unit size and type based on your desired check-in date. That's the concept their sales team sold potential buyers on. 
_Just a fyi I'm a Lagoon Tower owner_ 

We don't have a Home Resort Week Window like your West 57th ownership.

Honestly, I really don't understand why any owner would make excuses for bad customer service. Having a fully functional reservation system that is simple, quick and easy to use should be one of their number one priorities. I should be able to login and book my reservation in the least amount of clicks. 

Happy owners will continue to buy more HGVC weeks, upgrade and/or become Elite members. We've seen that on TUG. 
However unhappy owners will leave and tell everyone that will listen about their unhappy experience and leave warnings for others


----------



## Talent312

alwysonvac said:


> ...However unhappy owners will leave and tell everyone that will listen about their unhappy experience and leave warnings for others.



As crappy as the reservation system is, no other hotel-based system is quite as friendly to resale buyers (for now), so I'd think that many will stay for that reason alone. No matter how vexing the online experience, the grass may not be greener elsewhere.
.


----------



## drbrandt

Talent312 said:


> As crappy as the reservation system is, there's not another hotel-based system quite as friendly to resale buyers (for now), so I'd think there'd be many who stay for that reason alone. No matter how vexing the online experience, the grass may not be greener elsewhere.
> .



So true. In addition, I've found the new system to be more convenient to use because it runs as an app on my iPhone. That's where I do virtually all my reservations and reservation changes. Initially, the app didn't work, but in the last few months it has worked OK. The new interface is not as good for showing open reservations across resorts, but it at least works most of the time now.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

alwysonvac said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> It doesn't matter where folks own. The HGVC system doesn't provide reservation flexibility until the Club Reservation Window where you can book any number of nights, in any unit size and type based on your desired check-in date. That's the concept their sales team sold potential buyers on.
> _Just a fyi I'm a Lagoon Tower owner_



You are looking backwards as to how the system has historically worked.  We need to look forward at the trend and how HGVC makes money and will likely prioritize their resources in the future.  The addition of home resort weeks at Islander, Houkoulani, The District and (originally) W 57 is the trend.  They only need to do "good enough" to manage their historic base.  They are still honoring what they sold you 10 years ago.  However no one guaranteed it would be easy.

From HGVC's perspective, other than maintenance fees (which are gamestakes) at older resorts, how does HGVC profit from resale customers other than assessing fees?  How much in fees does it take to equal the profit from the sale of one retail customer at the Grand Islander?  If you look at this from an HGVC business lens, you  can begin to understand how these decisions are made.


----------



## SmithOp

CalGalTraveler said:


> You are looking backwards as to how the system has historically worked.  We need to look forward at the trend and how HGVC makes money and will likely prioritize their resources in the future.  The addition of home resort weeks at Islander, Houkoulani, The District and (originally) W 57 is the trend.  They only need to do "good enough" to manage their historic base.  They are still honoring what they sold you 10 years ago.  However no one guaranteed it would be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> From HGVC's perspective, other than maintenance fees (which are gamestakes) at older resorts, how does HGVC profit from resale customers other than assessing fees?  How much in fees does it take to equal the profit from the sale of one retail customer at the Grand Islander?  If you look at this from an HGVC business lens, you  can begin to understand how these decisions are made.





The funds from retail sales pays for the development and marketing/sales costs.  Owners cover the ongoing costs with maintenance fees, so if its new or resale owners, makes no difference.  If they want profit growth it comes from adding new sale offerings or funding the rofr program.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

SmithOp said:


> The funds from retail sales pays for the development and marketing/sales costs.  Owners cover the ongoing costs with maintenance fees, so if its new or resale owners, makes no difference.  If they want profit growth it comes from adding new sale offerings or funding the rofr program.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



True. They make a great profit when owners sell at bargain basement prices which fuels their ROFR inventory. If everyone bought resale the system would not work because HGVC would need to increase revenue via fees to existing owners or offering more inventory on HHonors etc. to meet their growth goals.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

HGVC like all companies has to make a profit.  We would be kidding ourselves to think they would just do things if their was no benefit back to the company.

They need to attract new customers to buy retail from them.  The new resorts cost a lot to build out.  As an owner I like the fact they are adding new resorts.  The can't add the new resorts without selling all those units at least once at retail.  Every resale unit was original sold by HGVC at the retail price.

I am sure one of the objectives for the new website was to have an modern and contemporary look that is visually appealing. Having a great looking website has to be helpful to the sales process.


----------



## alwysonvac

Talent312 said:


> As crappy as the reservation system is, no other hotel-based system is quite as friendly to resale buyers (for now), so I'd think that many will stay for that reason alone. No matter how vexing the online experience, the grass may not be greener elsewhere.
> .



I understand your overall point that the reservation system alone will not discourage folks from leaving HGVC.
And thankfully, I'm now planning one big trip once every two to three years with my HGVC points and I've complete that task for 2017 so I'm good for a while  

HGVC was considered more friendly to resale buyers because HGVC gave all resale owners the ability to convert their timeshare weeks into Hotel Reward points (unlike Marriott, Starwood and Hyatt). Back in the day this was a big deal however today after multiple hotel reward devaluations, not having access to the hotel conversion option is not a big deal anymore. 

Each of the hotel-based systems has their PROs and CONs. It really depends on what folks are looking for such as locations, point based system, etc.
For example, Vistana (aka Starwood) now has a flexible point system similar to HGVC (8 months before check-in - any number of nights, in any size unit for any check-in day) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219897 but they have their share of issues as well


----------



## alwysonvac

CalGalTraveler said:


> You are looking backwards as to how the system has historically worked.  We need to look forward at the trend and how HGVC makes money and will likely prioritize their resources in the future.  The addition of home resort weeks at Islander, Houkoulani, The District and (originally) W 57 is the trend.  They only need to do "good enough" to manage their historic base.  They are still honoring what they sold you 10 years ago.  However no one guaranteed it would be easy.
> 
> From HGVC's perspective, other than maintenance fees (which are gamestakes) at older resorts, how does HGVC profit from resale customers other than assessing fees?  How much in fees does it take to equal the profit from the sale of one retail customer at the Grand Islander?  If you look at this from an HGVC business lens, you  can begin to understand how these decisions are made.



*Hokulani and Grand Islander are not the same as West 57th and The District*. 
West 57th, The District and the Residences follow the Hilton Club reservation model - See this Club Traveler article - http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/your-club/what-your-hilton-club
Hokulani and Grand Islander just have a shorter Club Reservation Window (6 months instead of 9 months before check-out). And I do expect expect Maui to follow this trend.

*HGVC is the gift that keeps on giving*. 
As pointed out above, "Every resale unit was original sold by HGVC at the retail price." Hilton makes money off the original developer sale, any financing and the hotel management fees. They have ROFR on almost all of their properties which gives them the option to buy back weeks at reduce prices. If there is more demand than they currently have inventory for either reselling or renting they will execute ROFR otherwise they will let it go and continue to collect their mgmt fees. They are also well represented on the various HOAs to ensure the properties are maintained well enough for  continuous sales.

*Existing timeshare owners make up a good chunk of new sales *
Timeshare developers are always after existing timeshare owners to attend an Owner Update or to pick up their resort package after checking in. So it's in their best interest to keep owners satisfied in hopes that they upgrade or addon to their existing purchase.
For example:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219758
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210111


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

alwysonvac said:


> *Hokulani and Grand Islander are not the same as West 57th and The District*.
> West 57th, The District and the Residences follow the Hilton Club reservation model - See this Club Traveler article - http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/your-club/what-your-hilton-club
> Hokulani and Grand Islander just have a shorter Club Reservation Window (6 months instead of 9 months before check-out). And I do expect expect Maui to follow this trend.



Some people don't like to, or can't plan their travel so far in advance.  The shorter reservation window probably works better for them.  

As long as i know what the booking window is, i can work with six months.  The 45 day window is more problematic for me.  But i understand that Hilton Club is slightly different than HGVC, and adjust my plans accordingly.


----------



## Tamaradarann

I'm wondering if this is just more HGVC lip service 
When did you receive this email response (before or after the "tick tock" notice)?

After the "Tick Tock" Notice and 3 e-mails back and forth from me and HGVC.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*A lot of Negative Thoughts about HGVC!*

There are a lot of negative thoughts expressed here about HGVC.  I have been owner for 10 years and have been very satisfied with the system overall. The flexibility of the system is what sold me and I bought 6 units because of it and vacation about 120 days a year in Hiltons using points, open season, or Hilton Honors.  If they destroy the flexibility of the system I will not longer be satisfied.

I have been very dissatisfied with the new website as I was with the introduction of the Revolution system since the Classic system worked fine as a reservation system.  I have expressed my thoughts by e-mail and phone to HGVC at least 20 times over the last 8 years.  I believe the last e-mail I received from HGVC was a revelation to me that the website was not primarily developed as a Reservation System.  I have expectations that they will develop a good Reservation System.   I know that they could fail me.

I will continue to be an HGVC advocate as long as I can book my 120 days a year where I want during the time I want.  I understand that they are making the new resorts their priority because they are making big money on selling them.  ie. I don't reserve the Grand Waikikian and 57th street since it takes so many points.  However, if I can't reserve my 120 days a year where I want during the time I want I will sell my 6 units and give up HGVC.


----------



## jestme

As long as i know what the booking window is said:
			
		

> Sorry, but to me, if they want a 45 day window to book their place, they should be limited to a 45 day window at HGVC resorts as well. The same rules of booking should apply to owners at all places that don't conform to the 9 month, 30 day open season HGVC standards, regardless of Elite. Whatever their rules are for reservations at their resort should be applied to them with their HGVC resort reservations as well. So, for example, 45 days for HGVC to reserve at their resort, means that they get to reserve HGVC resorts at 45 days as well.


----------



## brp

jestme said:


> Sorry, but to me, if they want a 45 day window to book their place, they should be limited to a 45 day window at HGVC resorts as well. The same rules of booking should apply to owners at all places that don't conform to the 9 month, 30 day open season HGVC standards, regardless of Elite. Whatever their rules are for reservations at their resort should be applied to them with their HGVC resort reservations as well. So, for example, 45 days for HGVC to reserve at their resort, means that they get to reserve HGVC resorts at 45 days as well.



I can understand feeling that way. However, these other properties (at least W. 57th since I know and own that one) are quite a bit more expensive than the others - both direct and resale. Paying more for something simply gets more perks in the system. This is the way it has always bee, the way it is, the way it will continue to be and, IMO, the way it should be.

Just like airline frequent flier programs. I can buy the same ticket, at the same price, as someone else. But, because I have spent more in the past and have a higher status, I have a better chance for an upgrade.

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac

brp said:


> I can understand feeling that way. *However, these other properties (at least W. 57th since I know and own that one) are quite a bit more expensive than the others - both direct and resale*. Paying more for something simply gets more perks in the system. This is the way it has always bee, the way it is, the way it will continue to be and, IMO, the way it should be.
> 
> Just like airline frequent flier programs. I can buy the same ticket, at the same price, as someone else. But, because I have spent more in the past and have a higher status, I have a better chance for an upgrade.
> 
> Cheers.



Sorry, there are HGVC members who paid just as much as West 57th owners if not more.

Here are some examples
HGVC West 57th 2007 Developer Prices $30K to $88K - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49953 & http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=333532&postcount=1
HGVC Sunrise Lodge 2012 Developer prices $24K to $92K - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184181
HGVC Grand Waikikian 2008 Developer prices $45K to $300K - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87403 & http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=345397&postcount=1
HGVC Kings Land 2008 Developer Prices $23K to $95K - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=504532&postcount=20
HGVC Grand Islander 2014 Developer Prices $30K to $200K+ - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220477


The only reason New York resale and direct prices have increased is due to HGVC's decision to get back into the sales game in New York. 
HGVC bought back NY inventory at greatly reduced resale prices and started reselling them along with adding new inventory (the Residence by Hilton Club). Before Hilton made that decision there was lots of NY inventory at reduced prices via resale (see below).

*The following is from Sept 2010 thread "$20K for 7,000 at Hilton Club New York?"* - 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130671


alwysonvac said:


> Judy has *22* Hilton Club NY listings and *14* W57th St listings on her site.
> http://www.judikoz.com/Search.aspx (search by STATE)
> 
> but no one should expect resale bargains on the w57 street location because it's still new.





alwysonvac said:


> Look at everything Judy has listed. There are others listed for less than $10K (*remember these are asking prices*).  For example:
> MLS# 11066 - 7,000 pt annual for $6500
> MLS# 10650 - 7,000 pt annual for $8750
> MLS# 10321 - 7,000 pt annual for $8800
> MLS# 10436 - 7,000 pt annual for $9500
> MLS# 10896 - 9,000 pt annual for $10000
> MLS#  9110 -  9,000 pt annual for $11000
> MLS# 10751 - 9,000 pt annual for $11250



*The following is from an April 2013 thread "Timeshare newbie bought West 57th!". They bought 3750 points at $42,000 * -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1446827


alwysonvac said:


> Here are some resale listings from one of our recommended TUG Resale agents for West 57th Street - http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx
> MLS #14578 - asking price $14K for 3750 HGVC points
> MLS #14842 - asking price $14K for 3750 HGVC points
> MLS #12593 - asking price $20K for 3750 HGVC points
> MLS #15087 - asking price $25K for 5250 HGVC points
> MLS #11897 - asking price $30K for 5250 HGVC points
> MLS #14878 - asking price $33K for 5250 HGVC points
> 
> NOTE: Hilton also has another older property in NYC called the Hilton Club with even lower resale prices.


----------



## jestme

brp said:


> I can understand feeling that way. However, these other properties (at least W. 57th since I know and own that one) are quite a bit more expensive than the others - both direct and resale. Paying more for something simply gets more perks in the system. This is the way it has always bee, the way it is, the way it will continue to be and, IMO, the way it should be.
> 
> Just like airline frequent flier programs. I can buy the same ticket, at the same price, as someone else. But, because I have spent more in the past and have a higher status, I have a better chance for an upgrade.
> 
> Cheers.



Using your philosophy, (that paying more got people more benefits), then people who own in Hawaii should get more benefits than people who own in Vegas or Orlando as well, besides home season advantage. But we don't. We are all equal when it comes to the club, except you. For the little more you paid, you get home season advantage like the rest of us, your club has major restrictions for the rest of us to book, extra fees if a non owner uses it, your seasons are ridiculously short for trading, as well as us being exempt from some of the perks there. What I am saying is that if those are the rules at your club, then your access to the rest of the system should be the same as what your rules are. The rest of us trade evenly, and so should you. If you want different rules for us, then you should expect the same rules in return.


----------



## Jason245

I don't think this has anything to do with giving perks. I think the route cause of this is... the new Web site is a selling tool not a reservation tool. They are getting rid of 2 websites (selling one and reservations one) and instead having 1 Web site for both. As you can imagine,  the sales team has more pull on website features than the current owners.  What we need to do is start using the resort comments and review page and start putting reduced ratings due to reservation issues (the one place we can make comments that impact sales)..  remember wastegate doesn't care about a deed after they sell it and neither does hgvc,  or any other ts company, .. as a new public company,  hgvc can go either way(wastegate or historic hgvc) unless we make our voices heard. 

A more powerful way to do that is to collectively buy stock in the new company and actually get someone who represents owners onto the new board of directors. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

*Is it fair? Of course not.*



jestme said:


> Using your philosophy, (that paying more got people more benefits), then people who own in Hawaii should get more benefits than people who own in Vegas or Orlando as well, besides home season advantage. But we don't. We are all equal when it comes to the club, except you. For the little more you paid, you get home season advantage like the rest of us, your club has major restrictions for the rest of us to book, extra fees if a non owner uses it, your seasons are ridiculously short for trading, as well as us being exempt from some of the perks there. What I am saying is that if those are the rules at your club, then your access to the rest of the system should be the same as what your rules are. The rest of us trade evenly, and so should you. If you want different rules for us, then you should expect the same rules in return.



I completely understand the frustration. It's basically one more person to compete with at the 9 month mark when we don't have the same equal access. 

But I think it's HGVC's way of getting HGVC members to buy into these exclusive Hilton Club resorts vs trading in. Since these are located in high demand areas, it also ensures availability is there for Home Resort owners instead of being gobbled up early on by the 100K+ HGVC members.  The limited Club Reservations windows allows some HGVC members to try out the experience and some may even consider buying.

Again, I'm not saying it's fair especially due to the extremely short window (approximately 6 weeks before check-in) but this seems to be the way HGVC is going.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Squeaky Wheel*



Jason245 said:


> I don't think this has anything to do with giving perks. I think the route cause of this is... the new Web site is a selling tool not a reservation tool. They are getting rid of 2 websites (selling one and reservations one) and instead having 1 Web site for both. As you can imagine,  the sales team has more pull on website features than the current owners.  *What we need to do is start using the resort comments and review page and start putting reduced ratings due to reservation issues (the one place we can make comments that impact sales).. * remember wastegate doesn't care about a deed after they sell it and neither does hgvc,  or any other ts company, .. as a new public company,  hgvc can go either way(wastegate or historic hgvc) unless we make our voices heard.
> 
> A more powerful way to do that is to collectively buy stock in the new company and actually get someone who represents owners onto the new board of directors.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



Yeah, I agree. I don't recall seeing any complaints on the HGVC facebook page.
HGVC members need to make complaints beyond just input@hgvc.com to make sure management is aware.  
HGVC members need to call, write, post comments, etc to get attention. 

HGVC Executives - http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/index.cfm/page/11003

Mark Wang 
President 
mwang@hgvc.com
http://portal.arda.org/content/directory/page/0031300.pdf


Similar to what we've done in the past...

*HGVC only made Revolution ADA compliant and took down Classic in 2012*
Tried to make a new reservation today. Classic system is gone (April 2012) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168832
Classic Reservation System is coming back in the interim (Nov 2012) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181745
Classic is BACK! (March 2013) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188076

* HGVC made major increases to 2015 Open Season Rates*
Open Season Rates no longer a good deal!!(Dec 2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220231
Crucial change to HGVC - We must take action, stand together and be heard (Dec 2014) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221136
Urgent update - we took action! We stood together & hgvc acted (Jan 2015) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221714


----------



## cpepdan

The new site is a joke. Just tried to book next June and it let me get all the way through and then said call a club counselor there was a problem. So I went to the old site and booked it. Annoying. And I am sure they would have charged the extra call in fee to make the reservation.

And now I'm sending email and calls to the brass. 

Glad we all work hard for their money.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

*This is a devaluation*



alwysonvac said:


> But I think it's HGVC's way of getting HGVC members to buy into these exclusive Hilton Club resorts vs trading in. Since these are located in high demand areas, it also ensures availability is there for Home Resort owners instead of being gobbled up early on by the 100K+ HGVC members.  The limited Club Reservations windows allows some HGVC members to try out the experience and some may even consider buying.



You are absolutely right. Sadly, the net effect of the reduced club booking windows is a *DEVALUATION of the entire HGVC system* for all owners (old *AND* new).  

a) For current owners who cannot gain access to the newer resorts in a reasonable timeframe (45 days is a joke) and with the sky-high point structure.  

b) for retail buyers of these newer home resorts who also will realize limited club access. At retail prices, they paid a lot of money yet cannot easily trade into the newer resorts beyond their home resort. This is a devaluation to them as well.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*What Browser are you Using?*



cpepdan said:


> The new site is a joke. Just tried to book next June and it let me get all the way through and then said call a club counselor there was a problem. So I went to the old site and booked it. Annoying. And I am sure they would have charged the extra call in fee to make the reservation.
> 
> And now I'm sending email and calls to the brass.
> 
> Glad we all work hard for their money.



I have complained about making and changing reservations on the new website as much as anyone.  However, today I found out something about the new website that I didn't know. 

I was stumped about how to change reservations smoothly.  Every time I tried to do it I either couldn't do it at all or when I spent about 10 minutes trying different clicks I was able to do it but it didn't seem right or intuitive.  I called the call center today and asked the call desk associate that handled my call to give me specific directions on how to change a reservation.  I couldn't do what she was doing, on my MacBook Air it didn't display what she saw and I wasn't able to follow her all the way to completing the reservation change.  My Browser was Safari and I have used it to make and change reservations on the old website for many years.

The call desk associate asked me if I had a different computer that I could use to try to change the reservation.  I have an old HP desktop that I use occasionally and has Google Chrome as a Browser.  So I did what she said and was able to follow her instructions to complete the reservation change.  Apparently the new website can do somethings but not change reservation effectively using a Safari Browser.  

I offer this as a possible solution to problems that others may be having with the new website.  My problem was changing reservations with Safari, however, Safari or other Browsers may have problems doing other things which are frustrating to other members.  Good Luck


----------



## SmithOp

I discovered a bug today when borrowing points, the transaction would not complete, I have to call in tomorrow when they open.

I was trying to book May, 2017 at King's Land using up my 2017 points and borrowing from 2017.  I noticed in the point summary it showed 2017 correctly using the rest of my points.  The borrowed year was still listed as 2017 and the point total was negative (in red).


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

SmithOp said:


> I discovered a bug today when borrowing points, the transaction would not complete, I have to call in tomorrow when they open.
> 
> I was trying to book May, 2017 at King's Land using up my 2017 points and borrowing from 2017.  I noticed in the point summary it showed 2017 correctly using the rest of my points.  The borrowed year was still listed as 2017 and the point total was negative (in red).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



I reported something similar back on August 15 to input@hgvc.com.

The new reservation system somehow got confused and started displaying negative balances in 2017 and strange transaction subtotals (values that didn't add up to the total points refunded or points used).

For example, my Point Summary was displaying:

Remaining Points (2016)  *0*
Remaining Points (2017)  *-400*
Saved Points (2017)         *400* 
Remaining Points (2017)  *1645 *

I was changing multiple reservations that morning and by the time I was finished the Point Summary page was displaying correct results. 

Remaining Points (2016) *0*
Remaining Points (2017) *0*
Remaining Points (2017) *645 *

Here's the reply I received on 8/16


> T_hank you for bringing this to our attention. I have made our IT team aware of this error that is showing online. I have reviewed your account, it appears the system is taking the correct points just online mentions the wrong number.
> 
> This will be corrected as soon as possible. _



Thankfully, this only happened that one morning (8/15). All other changeable reservations before and after were fine.
The browser I've been using is Google Chrome.


----------



## SmithOp

Still messed up this morning but able to do it by phone for the $55 web cost.  I sent them a screen shot.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp

New bug I just encounted.  The new web site allows you to add a guest certificate, works fine and charges you the fee but does not send the new confirmation.  You have to call in to get it sent via email, they were aware of the issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## linsj

I received my anniversary survey today. In the two places for comments, I noted how the new site was not built for reservations and that many of us want to view all room sizes at once and for about a month at a time. I also noted that a big reason I bought HGVC was their simple, easy-to-use Classic reservation system; and if they can't create a similar reservation system that works, I'm moving on to another timeshare system.

I don't have time to fool around with how they now want us to reserve trips or with phone calls that will take forever because CS reps will have to tell me everything that's available in several time periods in a variety of locations--and the call center is not even open when I typically make reservations. Yes, I'm mad at this new user UNFRIENDLY site. I love the flexibility of Hilton and its friendliness toward resale buyers, but it's rapidly becoming not enough to override the site downgrade.


----------



## Talent312

I can deal with the buggy and clunky new website -- one should keep the their eye on the prize... a vacation where you want to go. Along those lines, my biggest aggravation is their failure, since time began, to integrate affiliates into online-booking, particularly the South Florida affiliates which were the original backbone of the system.

I cannot fathom why the call-center can tell me what they have available at affiliates, but Hilton cannot show it on their website. Each affiliate may operate it's own independent  system, but the CSR's have ready access... we should too.  <my 2 cents>

.
.


----------



## Ron98GT

Hearing about all of the problems with the new web site, I attempted to book a 4-nite stay at the Flamingo Sunday nite, using the old Revolution web site. I selected the unit size, the nites, I put in my credit card info, and agreed to all of the agreements, but then the screen went grey.  I lost my reservation.

Anybody else having problems with the old/Revolution website?  Should I stick with the new website for reservations?


----------



## buzglyd

Ron98GT said:


> Hearing about all of the problems with the new web site, I attempted to book a 4-nite stay at the Flamingo Sunday nite, using the old Revolution web site. I selected the unit size, the nites, I put in my credit card info, and agreed to all of the agreements, but then the screen went grey.  I lost my reservation.
> 
> Anybody else having problems with the old/Revolution website?  Should I stick with the new website for reservations?





I made my original res in Revolution but then kept adding days in the new system which works really well for that.


----------



## linsj

buzglyd said:


> I made my original res in Revolution but then kept adding days in the new system which works really well for that.



That's good to hear since I do this frequently.


----------



## Ron98GT

*Security Certification for HGVClub.com*

I'm getting a warning when I try to log into the old HGVC website: HGVClub.com.  States that the HTTPS security certification expired on 10/7/2016, so can not log into HTTPS://HGVClub.com anymore.  Connection is not secure.  I guess they've pulled the plug.

Having problems, that I didn't have before, with the calendar using Chrome and selecting dates, on the new club web site.  Works a little better with Firefox, but still having problems.  Having the same problems with Safari also.  Can select the check-in date, but can not select the check-out date.  With Firefox, I can initially select a check-out date, but if I want to change the dates, I need to back-out to locations, reselect the state, and then I can select the new dates.  Sucks


----------



## SmithOp

Ron98GT said:


> I'm getting a warning when I try to log into the old HGVC website: HGVClub.com.  States that the HTTPS security certification expired on 10/7/2016, so can not log into HTTPS://HGVClub.com anymore.  Connection is not secure.  I guess they've pulled the plug.
> 
> 
> 
> Having problems, that I didn't have before, with the calendar using Chrome and selecting dates.  Works a little better with Firefox, but still having problems.  Having the problems with Safari also.





The cert expired, they will probably not renew it.  You should be able to click advanced and ignore the error.

I'm noticing the calendars are out of sync with room availability on the new site.  The calendar shows available (darkest green) for a specific room type but that room shows unavailable on the room type list for the resort.  I called in to see if they saw the same, she confirmed they know about it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishDave

Ok, I'm sure I'm overlooking something obvious, but how do you get to the RCI site from the new club website???


----------



## JM48

Click on "Club Membership" near top of page
click on "resort vacation exchange"
this will bring you to a page about RCI look for "RCI Exchange" in blue in first paragraph.  
click on this & it will open a new page for RCI log in.


----------



## IrishDave

Thanks!!


----------



## hurnik

Not exactly for the new site, since the old site doesn't have it either, but it would be nice to be able to see a points transaction history.

Like a ledger-book almost so you know what points were used for which reservation, etc.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

I agree that would be nice, sort of like airline miles, or even the HHonors website...


----------



## Talent312

hurnik said:


> ...it would be nice to be able to see a points transaction history.
> Like a ledger-book almost, so you know what points were used for which reservation, etc.



Agreed.
But they don't even post RCI bookings. You have to use the RCI portal to see those.
I use a spreadsheet which tracks my activities by date and keeps a running balance.

.


----------



## hurnik

Talent312 said:


> Agreed.
> But they don't even post RCI bookings. You have to use the RCI portal to see those.
> I use a spreadsheet which tracks my activities by date and keeps a running balance.
> 
> .



Yeah apparently I'm going to have to do that as well.  (Spreadsheet)


----------



## Talent312

I use a simple spreadsheet that looks like this...
[Any points deposited to RCI get their own.]

*Point Transactions*
 Date - Transaction Type - Name of Resort - Stay Dates - Plus/Minus - Balance 

*2016*.....Annual Allotment [xxxx]...Points Banked/Used.. [xxxx]........ xxxxxx
04/24....Booked............. Four Winds (LBK) xxx - xxx ... -xxxxx.........xxxxxx
07/15....Booked............. Tuscany (I-Drive) xxx - xxx ... -xxxxx.........xxxxxx
11/28....Changed Dates.. Tuscany (I-Drive) xxx - xxx ... -xxxxx.........xxxxxx
12/17....Booked............. Manhattan Club ...xxx-xxx..... -xxxxx.........xxxxxx
12/31... Adjustment....... Expired/Banked/Converted .... -xxxxx.........xxxxxx
*
2017*.....Annual Allotment [xxxx]...Points Banked/Used.. [xxxx]........ xxxxxx

_
YMMV
_


----------

